
Open letter from concerned hong kong citizens regarding the “extradition bill” - fightforhk
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uFBT789ZE3Q5YxA038SFVou7lhx3koid/view
======
fightforhk
There are three more similar letters:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UqwLOw1H9QCIg1USfRrQvOEHdT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UqwLOw1H9QCIg1USfRrQvOEHdT-
AhT7h)

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/13imUTqGleknELDKNWgDJmfpwuZE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13imUTqGleknELDKNWgDJmfpwuZE1NnZC/view?usp=sharing)

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pP2595qfC4LoOIx3iHKiZwX81zU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pP2595qfC4LoOIx3iHKiZwX81zUIT7uI/view?usp=sharing)

I am trying my best to bring what's going on in Hong Kong (regarding to the
extradition bill with China) to western communities' attention.

